
Interim: a low-level Lisp with compile-time memory management - rauhl
https://github.com/eudoxia0/interim
======
jonjacky
There is a similar-sounding but apparently different project with the same
name: "Interim OS is a radical new operating system with a focus on
minimalism. It steals conceptually from Lisp machines (language-based kernel)
... It boots to a JITting Lisp-like REPL ...

[https://github.com/mntmn/interim](https://github.com/mntmn/interim)

------
rauhl
Previously posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17130339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17130339)
&
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17146891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17146891),
but never got discussed.

It looks like a really interesting solution of how to build up a Lisp machine
from bare metal.

